
SAS vs. WPL copyright case filed in Eastern District of Texas - passer_byer
https://www.eff.org/document/complaint-filed-sas-institute-inc-vs-world-programming-limited-et-al
======
db48x
Ugh, another "structure, sequence, and organization" copyright claim. So
stupid.

